# Mason jars for pee?



## Charlietuna (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello, just a quick question. I have an abundance of pint & quart mason jars that my grandmother used for canning. Has anyone ever used these for "bottling" ?

Thanks. Brian


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 26, 2011)

You probably could for skeeter pee if you wanted to. Kind of odd giving someone a pint canning jar labeled "Pee". If you don't have bottles give it a try.

My only concern is don't you have to heat up the jar before filling to seal the lid. That wouldn't be good. I know freezer jars you don't have to but how tight of an air seal do you get.


----------



## Charlietuna (Jun 26, 2011)

During canning, these are heated & vacuum sealed, but I was just planning on screwing a lid down on top. i'm sure they will seal, the lids have a ruberized ring that tightens down with a screw ring.

Down the road, I'll get bottles. But, I've jumped into this wine thing with both feet & have about 30 gallon that will need to be bottled a few weeks apart. I have been buying equipment as I need it, but havent purchased a bottle capper & caps yet. But, no doubt I will eventually.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a local friend who bottles all his wine in Mason jars. Mostly muscadine, he keeps it for a year or two. Said he never had problems. I'm not giving up my corker yet! Roy


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jun 26, 2011)

Charlietuna said:


> During canning, these are heated & vacuum sealed, but I was just planning on screwing a lid down on top. i'm sure they will seal, the lids have a ruberized ring that tightens down with a screw ring.
> 
> Down the road, I'll get bottles. But, I've jumped into this wine thing with both feet & have about 30 gallon that will need to be bottled a few weeks apart. I have been buying equipment as I need it, but havent purchased a bottle capper & caps yet. But, no doubt I will eventually.
> 
> ...



Swing by your local Mexican restaurants Corona Bottles are easy to come by and a bucket of (lime-a-way, vinegar, CLR) etc will clean the paint right off.

Dos Equis bottles work well too


----------



## Charlietuna (Jun 26, 2011)

sounds like a good idea. I've got 3 mexican restaurants within 20 minutes of my place. I bet I could get a few cases. Thanks. Brian


----------



## Charlietuna (Jun 26, 2011)

But, after reading the post about serving pee in a jar being odd. I kinda like the idea. Maybe making labels that look like sample jars from a dr. office with something like "test sample" ? I'm sure I can be more creative given some time. lol.. just for my closest friends & family. 

Brian


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

Make sure have have a strip thermometer on it like they do for drug testing to make sure it really is fresh pee.


----------



## davewaz (Jun 26, 2011)

While this may work, I'd still go with wine bottles if possible. If you stop buy your local resteraunt, they typically throw away a few cases of empties a day. Just ask them if you can take them, and tell them you love their establishment. They will probably hook you up.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 26, 2011)

How about using these? 

http://www.catalogfavorites.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=V15526&ref=us


----------



## Mike93YJ (Jun 26, 2011)

Chateau Joe said:


> How about using these?
> 
> http://www.catalogfavorites.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=V15526&ref=us



At $15 each?? I wonder how many red necks can afford these?


----------



## Sirs (Jun 26, 2011)

well I can tell you mason jars work extremely good you fill them up just as if you were canning juice only leaving a minimum of headspace, use new lids and rings and you'll be fine I used to use 1/2 gallon jars then slowly decrease sizes as it was drank if I wasn't gonna drink quickly you can go from 1/2 gallon down to 4 ounce jars shoot you can even put a bung & airlock in them for long term aging lol. You can get a really good seal with new lids and bands


----------



## Charlietuna (Jun 27, 2011)

Chateau Joe said:


> How about using these?
> 
> http://www.catalogfavorites.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=V15526&ref=us




Although I've not branched into trailer parks, I do own quite a bit of low income housing. Can I still be a redneck & use these? lol. 

I have a gentleman from this forum hooking me up with a capper & I'll get the bottles from the restaraunt, so I guess the mason jars will need to stay in the cellar.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Charlietuna (Jun 27, 2011)

Sirs said:


> well I can tell you mason jars work extremely good you fill them up just as if you were canning juice only leaving a minimum of headspace, use new lids and rings and you'll be fine I used to use 1/2 gallon jars then slowly decrease sizes as it was drank if I wasn't gonna drink quickly you can go from 1/2 gallon down to 4 ounce jars shoot you can even put a bung & airlock in them for long term aging lol. You can get a really good seal with new lids and bands



I do have quite a lot of jars. everything from small 4oz jelly jars to very large im guessing 1/2 gallon jars. So, I'm sure I'll be taking advantage of this in the future. I was just thinking the other day some of the larger would work well for aging small batches. I was going to take my fermentor lid to the shop & guage the size of the hole with drill bits then drill holes in some mason jar lids. I already have a couple extra rubber grommets. So, they should work great for that. & you never know. If I can't get set up with bottles & a capper by the time the skeeter pee is done, it'll end up in mason jars.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 27, 2011)

I just bottled some SP and used Mason jars for some. I think the Mason jar gives the SP more mystic and more of a "home brew" appeal. Wine bottles tend to give it more of a "lemon wine" appeal. I just shrunk down some labels and put them on the back of the jar. Drinking anything out of a Mason jar jsut has that back woods, rebel, black market ambiance to it.


----------



## Griff (Jul 21, 2011)

Gallon and half gallon jugs works well for our after the dirt track race parties every weekend. Less bottles to wash, and nobody cares what the container is, as long as the wine tastes good............ We save the bottled stuff for more formal get togethers.

We've converted a lot of new wine drinker's over from beer. Of course the local beer stores probably ain't too happy about that, lol


----------



## Arne (Jul 21, 2011)

THey make plastic lids that fit on the mason jars, both regular and wide mouth. We have some, do not know where Kathy found them but will try and remember to ask her. Maybe try dollar stores or outlet stores. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Arne said:


> THey make plastic lids that fit on the mason jars, both regular and wide mouth. We have some, do not know where Kathy found them but will try and remember to ask her. Maybe try dollar stores or outlet stores. Arne.



$5.50 for eight lids on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...x=aps&hvadid=7654822785&ref=pd_sl_j7s07lq47_e


----------



## Sammyk (Nov 16, 2011)

We have a steak house here that serves their beverages in mason jars. It seemed kind of weird at first but now we think nothing about it being a mason jar.

Maybe they don't break as easy as a glass?


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 17, 2011)

I've put sp n mason jars, gallon jugs, 2 qt jars, plastic juice bottles, glass 1/2 gallon orange juice bottles. Just fill it to the top. It'll keep. I just bottled 30 bottles n wine bottles too. If ur gonna keep it a while, a wine bottle may not b a bad idea. If its going to be gone n a month or a couple weeks. Heck, put it n Plastic Pepsi bottles. Enjoy it.

My kids drink juice out of "1" plastic containers. They are perfect. Just keep the opened container in the fridge.


----------

